# Chocolate



## ca_soap (Dec 19, 2013)

This is a chocolate soap that I poured yesterday.  Loving the colors.  The white will go tan, the tan will darken and the black, well it is what it is.


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 19, 2013)

Pretty!  You should do it again with the same colors and a FO that won't discolor that is awesome looking!  Can't wait to see how it matures.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Very pretty soap


----------



## seven (Dec 19, 2013)

love it! very interesting patterns. i too am curious to see how the colors transform as it ages. what FO did you use if i may ask?


----------



## renata (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh wow, this is gorgeous!
Please post picture when the soap will be cured and darker?


----------



## lsg (Dec 20, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## ca_soap (Dec 20, 2013)

Seven, I used Brambleberry's "dark rich chocolate" FO.  I added unsweetened powdered cocoa for the tan color and black oxide powder for the black.  I've had numerous people say it smells like brownie batter and of course I would have to agree with them.  The FO also behaves very well in CP, it accelerates just slightly at the quantity I use, (4ml PPO).  That gives it a strong enough scent to smell it well but not be overbearing.


----------



## seven (Dec 21, 2013)

ca_soap said:


> Seven, I used Brambleberry's "dark rich chocolate" FO.  I added unsweetened powdered cocoa for the tan color and black oxide powder for the black.  I've had numerous people say it smells like brownie batter and of course I would have to agree with them.  The FO also behaves very well in CP, it accelerates just slightly at the quantity I use, (4ml PPO).  That gives it a strong enough scent to smell it well but not be overbearing.



dark chocolate, yuummmm! i love everything chocolate, and i can just imagine yours must smell heavenly 

i must be crazy, but i just made a soap with valrhona choco powder + a bit of valrhona melted choc thrown into the mix.

ppl eat valrhona... i soap with it


----------



## thesoapmom (Dec 23, 2013)

It looks like chocolate peanut butter... Mm!


----------



## MoonBath (Dec 23, 2013)

May I ask what swirl technique that is?


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 24, 2013)

Love swirls!!! Beautiful!


----------



## ca_soap (Dec 24, 2013)

Moon Bath, I'm not sure what it is called but I did it by dropping alternate colors by spoonfuls from 6-8 inches high.


----------



## ca_soap (Dec 26, 2013)

I had at least one person ask that I post additional pictures to show the color change as it cures.  Here it is with just a little over a week of cure time on it and the colors have already started to change a bit.  I will add more later as I still expect the light to darken a bit more and the brown to become a bit deeper, darker brown.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The second picture here is the original for comparison purposes


----------



## Pawpaw (Jan 7, 2014)

They look like they smell delicious. I love your swirls.


----------



## angelsthreeinc (Jan 7, 2014)

I love the swirls will try to get the nerve to try this technique. Watched my bath alchemy class videos a hundred times and still have a hard time ! Beautiful !


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks like a price of fudge! Actually, chocolate is my First LOVE! I would not want that soap in my house else, I will be in the hospital!!!

Very nice soaps! Who cares what color it is or ages to!


----------



## ca_soap (Jan 8, 2014)

Again, as I had a request to show pictures of this soap as it cured, here it is at 3 weeks cure.


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 8, 2014)

So when are you going use it? It actually looks more chocolaty ( if that's even a word ) it looks like different colors are like different types of chocolate! Yummmm. 

See what you have done!


Eating these now!!!!!


----------

